# Aux Input On 2000 Frontier?



## Murphy5156 (Nov 12, 2004)

About to pick up a 2000 Frontier and since I haven't been able to rip the dadh apart yet, can anyone tell me if the stock head unit has an AUX INPUT on it? I'm looking to be able to plug an iPod into it. Thanks!!


----------



## Grk M Power (Nov 8, 2004)

i wouldnt think soo, bc my 2000 Maxima didtn have one, n i had the Bose ssytem..


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Murphy5156 said:


> About to pick up a 2000 Frontier and since I haven't been able to rip the dadh apart yet, can anyone tell me if the stock head unit has an AUX INPUT on it? I'm looking to be able to plug an iPod into it. Thanks!!



Doesn't have one at all.


----------

